# Fraser Electric Golf Trolley



## la_lucha (Jul 17, 2012)

So guys, I've just become the lucky owner of a Fraser Golf Trolley. This one to be precise http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120946327193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

The previous owner mentioned that he fully discharges the battery before re-charching. Having never owned an electric Trolley before I'm wondering if you guys have any tips regards operating the thing, charging and de-charging the battery and general maintenance?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a powercaddy and the battery needs to be kept charging at all times when not in use or transit. 18 months ago I got a new battery and a few weeks ago I forgot to plug it in or the wife unplugged it(I know witch I believe) and it has wrecked it. It used to do 36 holes with no problems and now struggles to make 16 holes. This maybe a powecaddy thing, it may be totally different to your, batteries are made of different things and require different charging. I know for example that phones and laptops like to be de-charged fully sometimes. 

Even if you need a new battery the trolley was cheap!! Maybe Â£60 for a new battery.


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 19, 2012)

I took it out for 9 holes last night and it was so slow, practically had to push it up gradients. It went round all 9 it was just slow.

I gave it a good 20 hour charge, so anyone know if this is right or if I need to be asking for a refund?


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone got any advice. Is it faulty? Should I be getting a refund on it?


----------



## chris661 (Jul 20, 2012)

I dont see how you can get a refund on on a used battery  Just buy a new battery if it is knackered they are not that expensive.


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 20, 2012)

If you refer to the advert it states that it's good for 18holes on a hilly parkland course. After 8 on a reasonably flat course it was struggling. I charged it for 20 odd hours. My query is should it be going faster than walking pace up hills?


----------



## chris661 (Jul 20, 2012)

la_lucha said:



			My query is should it be going faster than walking pace up hills?
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to run up hills


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry I must've mis written. I'll start again.

I bought this golf trolley from ebay and it's described as in working order and capable of doing 18 holes on a hilly course. 

I gave the battery a 20hour charge and it really seemed to struggle on any flat ground/gradient that I happened upon.

The pace of this trolley on the flat is slightly slower than walking pace. 

Surely this isn't right is it? Can anyone advise me if a good trolley should require assistance to travel at a decent walking pace out on the course?


----------



## chris661 (Jul 20, 2012)

No a good trolley shouldn't need assistance to go at a decent pace.


----------



## Val (Jul 20, 2012)

It could be a number of things, it could be the battery, the charges and even the trolley motor.

Best bet is have someone with proper knowledge look at it, or try and get a refund if you really feel strongly about it but to be honest at Â£31.50 even buy a new battery and charger at around Â£80 or so (for something decent) you are still doing alright price wise.


----------



## Wolfman (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a Motocaddy S1 with 18 hole battery

Motocaddy suggest, after use charge again to full and then remove from charger until next used, they warn do not leave on charge or allow to fully discharge

When charged mine will go faster than i need on the flat and a slow walking pace up steep hills

After 18 holes my battery indicator still shows green which is good for maybe 9 more holes or even 18


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 20, 2012)

Cheers guys. I might give it a full charge this weekend and see how I get on. If it doesn't come up trumps I'll be asking for my money back.

I only bought it cause it was so cheap. I don't intend on ploughing money into it as the advert clearly states it works fine.


----------

